

Ask HN: What can I buy for my fiancé's fussy father-in-law's birthday - scottmcdot

More specifically, does anyone know of any cool Kickstarter-type products that would be ideal for an older man of around 65 who&#x27;s interested in the market, economics and lives in Australia?
======
rajacombinator
How about a book written by some famous investor? Buffett, Lynch, Klarman
(supposedly rare), etc? Binded printout of all of Berkshire's annual letters?

~~~
scottmcdot
I like this idea, thanks! Will have to chat to the misses and see what she
thinks.

------
brudgers
A subscription to _The Economist_.

~~~
scottmcdot
Will consult the misses to see what she thinks. Thanks!

------
HCDevid
Interested in market/economics as in he's a professional (or extremely serious
individual investor), or interested as in he's a hobbyist who likes reading
finance news and occasionally making "cool" investments?

~~~
scottmcdot
He's an ex-economics teacher (now retired) that does pretty well in the
market. I'd say he's in the category of hobbyist who likes reading finance
news, too.

Thanks!

~~~
HCDevid
So I'm probably getting blinded by availability bias bc you said finance, but
these T-shirts look solid. I can't really think of anything etsy-like that
would fit. I'd assume he's a fairly cynical guy:

www.zazzle.com/financial_adviser_banker_investment_broker_gear_tshirt-235389425685067728

[http://www.zazzle.com/rated_aaa_tshirt-235431658033842966](http://www.zazzle.com/rated_aaa_tshirt-235431658033842966)

Alternatively, screw the finance part and just go for something cool. How does
he feel about drones?

~~~
scottmcdot
Thanks for the suggestions!

------
staunch
If he enjoys getting outside, maybe you could get him a nice metal detector so
he can hunt for gold.

~~~
scottmcdot
He doesn't enjoy getting outside too much but thanks for the suggestion
anyway!

------
lazylizard
setup a EVE Online account for him? a bitcoin/litecoin miner asic, and help
him set it up, with mining pool and coin exchange accounts? or sort of both if
instead of the asic its a gpu litecoin mining setup..can play EVE with it..

